# 4-h guinea pigs



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

Ok, so I am bristling with anticipation and just have to tell someone. I MIGHT be getting guinea pigs! I talked to my mom about it and she said that as long as the little guys live at my friend's house instead of my house (note: I would go over there everyday to feed them and play with them so my friend wouldn't have to do so) she will be ok with me buying guinea pigs. I'll find out on Thursday if I can do this but in the meantime, does anyone have suggestions, tips, or comments on guinea pig care or products or anything at all guinea pig related?


----------



## Gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't skip out on their vitimins. Bad things come of it.....


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey! Good for you  I love guinea pigs....but they poop a lot 
My cousin has 2 guinea pigs....named Harry and...I forgot the other's name. Anyway, Harry was nicknamed "The Pooping Moose" because he was slightly overweight and pooped EVERYWHERE!
I hope you have fun, though.


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

The verdict is in! I am getting guinea pigs. Saturday is the expo where my friend Katlynn and I will be picking up some of the squeakers.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Guinea pigs are one of the best pets you can ever have! We even bred them!


----------

